# Hi from Amherstburg Ontario.



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 20, 2022)

I am a semi-retired hobby machinist. Still in the process of setting up my garage shop. This has been a 2-year project starting with insulation, wiring heat, continuously moving junk from place to place. I wish my space was bigger, but I am thankful to have a workspace. I hope this forum will be my new home. I have so many projects under way they never seem to get done before more get added.......


----------



## YYCHM (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.


----------



## Dan Dubeau (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome.  

You are in good company here.....


----------



## whydontu (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 20, 2022)

You are going to like it here


----------



## David_R8 (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome from another junk shuffler


----------



## 140mower (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.


----------



## Canadium (Nov 20, 2022)

Welcome from Hamilton ON!


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Nov 21, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## Chip Maker (Nov 21, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 21, 2022)

Welcome from Toronto.

I always get Amherstburg and Amherstview confused... to make matters worse, they both are water adjacent. 

So when I need 3d scanning you're the person to see.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 21, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> Welcome from Toronto.
> 
> I always get Amherstburg and Amherstview confused... to make matters worse, they both are water adjacent.
> 
> So when I need 3d scanning you're the person to see.


Most definitely. I will also convert it into a solid model too.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 21, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> Most definitely. I will also convert it into a solid model too.


a few months ago I had something I really wanted to get 3D scanned, but for the life of me now I can't recall what it was. 

aging sucks... aches pains are one thing, but boy deteriorating memory is the worst. I'm sure that I did not get the part scanned so there need is still there.


----------



## Aburg Rapid Prototype (Nov 21, 2022)

TorontoBuilder said:


> a few months ago I had something I really wanted to get 3D scanned, but for the life of me now I can't recall what it was.
> 
> aging sucks... aches pains are one thing, but boy deteriorating memory is the worst. I'm sure that I did not get the part scanned so there need is still there.


For me, the never-ending list keeps getting bigger and bigger. Seems I have enough work now to the spring just shuffling stuff around to make a few extra feet of workspace.. CAD is much easier than actually moving 3000 pound machines.


----------



## TorontoBuilder (Nov 21, 2022)

Aburg Rapid Prototype said:


> For me, the never-ending list keeps getting bigger and bigger. Seems I have enough work now to the spring just shuffling stuff around to make a few extra feet of workspace.. CAD is much easier than actually moving 3000 pound machines.


I hear yah, I'd much rather do cad than move machines. I had to move a few this year


----------



## Crosche (Nov 22, 2022)

Greetings from Calgary and welcome to the forum! Congrats on semi-retirement with a new shop; as with many things...it's not the size, but how you use it 

Cheers,
Chad


----------



## Engmaxx (Nov 24, 2022)

Welcome from Newmarket!


----------



## LenVW (Nov 26, 2022)

Welcome from Kitchener, ON.
I have a few friends who work for Dainty Rice in Windsor.
One for sure . . . lives on the edge of Amherstburg.


----------



## Hruul (Dec 22, 2022)

Welcome from Regina SK.


----------

